# Halloween forecast



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been seeing long range forecasts for early snow and early bitter cold not just in the Midwest where we are but all over.

Frankly I'm freaking out a little (maybe a lot) since part of our party this year includes my husband and I renewing our wedding vows - outside. Maybe it's time to think up a Plan B or C....

Anyone else preparing for an ugly weather Halloween?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekin:I worry about a self-fulfilling prophecy.... I'm planning on a crisp Autumn evening with clear skies and a lovely Halloween moon. (call me SallySunshine)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The past two years have literally sucked weather-wise for us on Halloween. As always, hoping for the best but prepared for another bad night. I don't put any stock into the long range forecasts only because they are most often wrong. Even the short range "week-of" outlooks change daily. Admittedly, the weather is what causes me the most anxiety this time of year but with no control over it, just be ready for what comes. Good weather is a bonus!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm hoping for the best and trying to plan for the worst. If we were having our usual party I wouldn't be as worried but with the vow renewal we'll have some elderly people there - at least for a little while. 

Time to invest in another patio heater.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have had bad weather (wind and/or rain) for the past three years. A big savings on fogger juice and shorter tear down times. I havent looked at any long range forcasts for this year yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Still too early for a long range forecast, but I did look up the historical average temperatures for our area on October 31 - high of 63, low of 39. Rain is our biggest concern because some props (papier mache or motor-driven) are susceptible to water damage, but we have enough immune-to-water props to take their place should the weather get ugly.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Just checked the Farmer's Almanac for Georgia. Halloween is supposed to be cool, partly cloudy, no rain. Fingers crossed!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Current prediction in our area is mostly sunny, high of 54, low of 34.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Now I'm reading cloudy with a high around 54 and lows in the upper 30s. I'll take it!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

*Halloween Weather Predictably Unpredictable*

It still amazes me how quickly the weather changes in October. We probably had about 4 days of rain the entire month of September. And I should know as a grizzled pumpkin grower. 

But I put up my cemetery fence on Saturday, and BOOM!!!!!!! It rains everyday with that dreary damp all day rain for three days. And the night time lows drop 20 degrees.

It reminds me why only basic stuff can go out before the big night and why inside window projections are priceless.

On the upside, it does feel much spookier with the wind rustling and a bit of nip in the air. But rain, rain- go away.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

ATLfun said:


> .... and why inside window projections are priceless.
> 
> On the upside, it does feel much spookier with the wind rustling and a bit of nip in the air. But rain, rain- go away.


You know it! If all else fails I'll have the coolest front windows in town.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now looking at rain the day before, but partial sunshine on the day of, with high of 66 and low of 43. Should get some decent low-lying fog early in the evening unless the wind blows.

And yes, having window projections is a tremendous asset no matter what the weather is.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

As of today, sunny and warm the 30th, a little rain early in the day on the 31st, then clearing, and sunny on the day after. That works. Halloween may be sandwiched in between two dry fronts and we might get by with a slight shower and then be in the clear at night. A few weeks ago it had called for rain and cold all week but it's a bit of an improvement. Still too early but I find myself checking it every couple days now. I need more things to worry about. I don't have enough stress in my life.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

latest from accuweather! I must be dreaming!!

28Sunshine
52° Lo 41° 
Hist. Avg.
57° Lo 42°

29Partial sunshine
60° Lo 37° 
Hist. Avg.
57° Lo 42° 

30Clouds and sun
55° Lo 38° 
Hist. Avg.
56° Lo 41°

31Mostly sunny
60° Lo 47° 
Hist. Avg.
56° Lo 41°

Nov 1Abundant sunshine
61° Lo 46° 
Hist. Avg.
56° Lo 41°


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Our long range forecast changed last week. It called for rain on the 30th and 31st. Now those days have been changed to being sunny with temps in the mid to upper 50's and lows in the upper 40's with no rain! I guess it would be a normal Halloween day for us. But again, that can change in a heartbeat! So we are keeping our fingers crossed!*_


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Our long range forecast changed last week. It called for rain on the 30th and 31st. Now those days have been changed to being sunny with temps in the mid to upper 50's and lows in the upper 40's with no rain! I guess it would be a normal Halloween day for us. But again, that can change in a heartbeat! So we are keeping our fingers crossed!*_


 They are predicting colder on our side of the mountains. High of 44 and low 19 with wind around 7 mph(will I ever get to use my fog machines how I want )


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Accuweather is calling for a high of 66 and a low of 48 and sunny on Halloween.

Oh please oh please oh please......


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :undecidekin:I worry about a self-fulfilling prophecy.... I'm planning on a crisp Autumn evening with clear skies and a lovely Halloween moon. (call me SallySunshine)


Yeah baby, I'm with you!

If we can get through one more week without a tropical storm or hurricane developing a track heading our way, ill be a happy camper.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Forecast is now a high of 74, low of 52 and partly sunny. If this holds turn we'll be breaking a sweat setting up the yard.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

67/43 -Cloudy with spotty showers in the afternoon. Looks like I can't catch a break. I hope there's enough time yet for the forecast to change for the better...


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Rain and wind are creeping into our Halloween night forecast.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Rain and wind are creeping into our Halloween night forecast.


Ours too. It's gone downhill quickly from even a couple days ago. The upside is that it has changed so often it may go back to a decent night, so while I check it to see if there are solid patterns, it is still way too early to put stock in a forecast 12 days out. It changes daily!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

I've heard Mixed reports. I don't trust anything more than 10 days out because it's all based on the averages of previous years. Even 10 days out, things change so frequently. We've had rain of some sort 4 of the past 5 Halloweens (only 1 was a total wash). Soooo, I never hold much hope for good weather.


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

I will never trust the forecast!!! Had our family haunt party on Saturday (in Indiana) and just two days before the event there was no supposed rain. The night before oops maybe a 10% chance.

It rained off and on that Saturday for about 8 hours. I was fortunate enough to get our fire pit going for the weenie roast, but had to keep the marjority of my props put away.

I did learn one lesson though. I'm going to get out of my Halloween hoarding ways and focus a little more on props that can be used no matter what type of weather hits.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking at a prediction of sunshine now, high of 65, low of 40.

RWB, we take the same approach as far as weather-worthy props. We have to be cautious with papier mache items and motor-driven animatronics if rain is in the forecast, but we have plenty of other props that can stand up to a rainy evening without a problem.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have learned to weather proof my motor driven props. Those really cheap "Tupperware" knock offs that you can buy at the grocery store come in plenty of sizes and, with a little caulk, can seal a motor away from the nasty rain.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Back to sunny all week now. It's gone back and forth three times in 5 days so not worrying about it yet, although at least now they might be able to get a good handle on any paterns coming our way. Just hoping for a dry night.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Right now our Halloween forecast is 77H, 52L, with 0% chance of rain. This probably means it will actually be 88 with thunderstorms, but we'll hope for the best.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's been raining here since yesterday, so maybe it's Mother Nature's way of getting it all out of her system before Halloween:jol:


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Forecast here seems to be changing daily- now 49 degrees and sunny during day but 20's with chance of snow flurries/rain that night and pretty decent wind gusts all day. Sorry fog machine but looks like you stay in the garage again this year.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

High of 65. Low of 38. 0% precipitation. Sunset 5:59 pm


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Guess it's my turn to chime in. Two weeks ago, the forecast said that we had morning showers and cold night. Now weather.com says HI of 81 and Low of 61 with 0% chance of rain. Looks good for now. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking at a high of 70 and a low of 39 - we'll be sweating as we set up and then freezing as we take down:jol:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:As of today, high of 72 and 50 at night, mostly sunny. Yay!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Partly sunny H 52, L 41 with a 40% chance or rain early dropping to 0% at night. Sandwiched in between two sunny days so might be in good shape!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

In my area H51, L39 and mostly cloudy sunset 6:26


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Hi* 81°F* Lo* 68°F

It says 50 percent it might have thunderstorms. 
I hope this ends up changing soon.
*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Looking at a high of 70 and a low of 39 - we'll be sweating as we set up and then freezing as we take down:jol:


Now it's a high of 61, low of 37 and a 20% chance of rain


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I was just going to say that my forecast had changed from sun all day to rain all day, but it just changed again. Now it is cloudy in the morning with a little evening rain followed by a flurry late. SAY WHAT!?!?

I think I'm going to stop looking at the forecast for a couple of days...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

highbury said:


> I was just going to say that my forecast had changed from sun all day to rain all day, but it just changed again. Now it is cloudy in the morning with a little evening rain followed by a flurry late. SAY WHAT!?!?
> 
> I think I'm going to stop looking at the forecast for a couple of days...


Ours is now calling for rain and a chance of flurries at night with a low in the 30's! WTF! It literally changes twice a day. I don't care about cold but just want it to be dry, for a friggin change!! This would be three years in a row. I'm not going to sweat it. Still a week to go and it will change 5 more times


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

The remnants of Tropical Storm Ana are playing havoc with the weather in the Pacific NW. We had wind gusts to 45mph in our area and was actually glad that I didn't have anything out away from the house yet. The temperature for Halloween has "improved" slightly (30's instead of 20's) but still chance of rain/snow.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Florida has a cold front coming through on the 31st, different opinions on if there will be rain, but it will probably be windy. 5 days out,so hopefully it changes


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Our forecast has defiantly changed to rain now for this Friday. Bummer to cause they have been forecasting sun the whole month long. Keeping fingers crossed, so maybe it will change by then and they go back to sun on Halloween.*_


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I can beat that they are now talking a possibility of snow showers on Halloween, last friday they were saying 59/39 partly cloudy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mostly cloudy, high of 59, low of 37.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:As of today....








Looks like just what the pumpkin ordered!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Troll Wizard said:


> _*Our forecast has defiantly changed to rain now for this Friday. Bummer to cause they have been forecasting sun the whole month long. Keeping fingers crossed, so maybe it will change by then and they go back to sun on Halloween.*_


 It's changed every day that I've looked at it so still hope. Hope the nasty winds didn't blow you away Troll.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Cold and possible snow!! Could get into the upper 30's


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:As of today....
> Looks like just what the pumpkin ordered!


Good for you! I hope you make the best of it 

weather.com shows 80% chance of rain, accuweather shows 56% during the day. I hope this does what a lot of fronts do this time of year in Florida and stall, which means someone else would get it, oh I don't know what to hope for.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Here in the SF Bay area we're lookin' at a rainy day   

Got my fingers crossed, though...


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

It's looking like rain for late Tuesday into early Wednesday, and the nothing the 30th and 31st. Thank goodness for that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So far it appears the rain will be holding off until Saturday. If it doesn't, folks will see a lot of skeletons, tombstones, and jack-o-lanterns in the yard. They're pretty much waterproof.

Of course, they'll see a lot of skeletons, tombstones, and jack-o-lanterns anyway......


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Beginning of the month long range weather had us at 15C and little wind, which would be as close to perfect as I could hope for. As the month progressed it kept getting worse. Three days to go and we are now at 6C, 90% rain/snow and windy. I use to let it bother me and would contemplate not setting up, but now I just don't care. I hope the wind isn't too strong to do damage. I am putting everything up and riding it out. I look forward to the 31st all year, and I am not letting the weather ruin it!!! I am still hoping that the weather forecast improves though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Go for it, Night!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Go for it, Night!


Yeah, what she said!

My forecast has improved from 80% chance of rain to 20%, and that is only in the early morning. I guess that cold front decided to speed up and move through sooner, Yay!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

We've gone from 65 degree high and 50 degree low forecast to windy, 48 high and 31 low.

Not nice to tease us like that weather people. I don't mind the cold so much but the wind always worries me. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us haunters.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Latest prediction - high of 58, low of 42, becoming cloudy. Winds of 4 mph with gusts of 7 mph. Sunset at 6:09 PM.

A winterlike storm (rain and cold, blustery winds) is supposed to hit the DC area the day after Halloween. Fingers crossed that it will be gentlemanlike and wait until the day AFTER as predicted!


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

Over here we have an 80% chance of rain early on Halloween and less rain toward the evening, so I am hoping for the best.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well now weather man, sorry, weather person has said the rain for tomorrow will be tapering off in the afternoon. That's good news! Keeping fingers crossed though!*_


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

10% Friday, 70% Saturday.


----------



## Odette (Jan 15, 2014)

0% chance of rain, high of 43, low of 28 for us on Halloween.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Slight chance of a sprinkle in the early afternoon but clear come nightfall. Nice and chilly at around 40F.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I hear thunder, front coming through tonight as forecast, should be clear by morning. I didn't set much up knowing rain was on the way, but I have all day tomorrow


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Rain and snow mix, possible up to one to two inches of snow, wind 20 to 30 mph gusting to 40. Temp upper 30's to low 40's. Mother nature wins again. This makes three years in a row.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Bone Dancer that sucks, sorry man.


----------



## Odette (Jan 15, 2014)

Woke up to sunshine this morning and no rain as the forecast stated, but we have some wicked winds gusting up to 29 mph. Looks like it's gonna be a blustery night unless it dies down over the course of the day. I don't mind a certain amount of wind on Halloween though, I think it adds to the atmosphere, but not no "typhoon" type of winds.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Showers on and off all day. Hopefully the cells will take one of the other tracks that doesn't pass over my house.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like Baltimore is going to slightly overcast from 3 pm until 9 pm, 0% chance of rain but pretty cold. Decent weather for me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool and overcast - we can work with that


----------



## Nevar (Aug 8, 2008)

Suffolk county Long Island NY 45% chance of RAIN.
Insert bad words here


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Kept a close eye on it for days. Weeks really. Partly cloudy they said and all day long it was true. 18 ToTs later we have heavy winds and a full blown thunderstorm. 

Not happy.


----------



## devilishdougg (Oct 13, 2014)

*Cold*

We went from high 60's/low 70's yesterday to low 40's tonight. Supposed to get down into the 20's later. Worst turn out for ToTs I've had in 10 years!


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I had a terrible halloween.... Woke up to snow on the ground and high winds

After finding one headstone snapped in two and two others several houses down but no worse for wear, some yard props like skulls were also many houses away..

The winds while we were out at the store starting gusting to 50mph, this snapped three more headstones in the yard and relocated more props..

When we went out trick or treating with my three year old the wind was pretty wicked and the temp had dropped to 34 degrees, (29 degrees with windchill according to my backyard weather station) we made it to 5 houses before being forced back home by the weather.

No fog machines or flying crank ghost at our house this year.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

The night was clear, crisp with very light wind. Near perfect for once.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Same here.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Over night the weather decided it was just kidding about the no rain for a week thing and it rained off and on. The winds gave me more issue, not a disaster, just not as nice as you'd hope for this kind of thing.


----------

